# Question: Anyone in Richmond get a reading of extremely low GH/KH?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

For the GH/KH test kit by API I get the readings right after one drop. So basically I have the lowest GH/KH on the spectrum is Richmond water really that soft? Also what GH/KH do I want ideally for shrimp and how should I raise it.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe Richmond's water is slightly acid and Burnaby is about the same. (about 1 with GH and KH.) 

I believe the GH should be 4 while higher kH would prevent pH swinging. (You don't want to run co2 with low kH.) Low gH just mean your shrimp may have molting problem and die whenever it molts.

Pat of Canadian Aquatics sell salty shrimp gH/kH and that is what I use for my tap water.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yep that's the same as coquitlam water, which is probably the same as burnaby
pH 6.7
GH KH 1
tds 10ppm or 20u S

salty shrimp stuff is pretty awesome


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I have different test result in term of pH

Nutrafin wide range test kit show my tap water is 5.5 pH while API show it is 6.7 while both API and Nutrafin show my GH/KH are 1 to 2. Which make things tricky if you believe API pH result, because once you add salty shrimp or any kind of buffer, API will show the pH jump to 7.8 or so. 

Anyway.. I test my pH base on nutrafin wide range kit and shrimps are alive and breeding that is what it matters.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Alright thanks our water is amazing then basically RO guess I won't be needing one really. I was just making sure I'm not reading the tests incorrectly cause that's amazing readings.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

outsider said:


> I have different test result in term of pH
> 
> Nutrafin wide range test kit show my tap water is 5.5 pH while API show it is 6.7 while both API and Nutrafin show my GH/KH are 1 to 2. Which make things tricky if you believe API pH result, because once you add salty shrimp or any kind of buffer, API will show the pH jump to 7.8 or so.
> 
> Anyway.. I test my pH base on nutrafin wide range kit and shrimps are alive and breeding that is what it matters.


\

ah that's pretty interesting, i'm using a pH monitor and probe that's just been calibrated, but like you mentioned, it doesn't matter as long as the plants and fish are healthy


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> For the GH/KH test kit by API I get the readings right after one drop. So basically I have the lowest GH/KH on the spectrum is Richmond water really that soft? Also what GH/KH do I want ideally for shrimp and how should I raise it.


I live in East Richmond and I get about reading of 1 for both GH/KH. My pH is around 7


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Water in the GVRD system which pretty much covers Vancouver , Richmond, Surrey and most of Langley ( not sure about Coquitlam) is among the purest water available in the world . It regularly reads +/- 10 ppm tds.. Even discus keepers are wish to add a little buffering to their tanks since there nothing in the water from the tap to prevent sudden pH swings to the acid side. Yup, An RO/DI unit is not needed for the water . It needs a bit of mineralization instead. Buying bottled water is foolish in the GVRD since your tap water is purer.
Abbotsford water varies depending on how much ground water is mixed with the water from Norrish Creek and Cannell Lake. The water from those sources mirrors GVRD water , but the ground water is more mineralized .. My well water in the Mission area ( Nicomen Island) runs about 140 ppm in my hardness tests.


----------

